# TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet



## Anglerboard-Team (25. Oktober 2006)

Werbung

TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung. 

Rute zerbrochen, Schlauchboot gekentert, Angeltaschen mit teurem Zubehör, wie z.B. elektronische Bissanzeiger aus dem Fahrzeug entwendet, bei Flügen zu entfernten Reisezielen verschwindet das Angelgepäck. Kommt Ihnen das bekannt vor? Sicherlich. In der Vergangenheit musste jeder diesen Schaden selbst tragen, da weder die Hausratversicherung noch eine eventuell vorhandene Reisegepäckversicherung gegen solche Schäden Versicherungsschutz bietet. 

Mit der Einführung des Produktes TAKSECURE steht ab dem 01.10.2006 die erste spezielle Angelversicherung am Start. TAKSECURE wurde von Anglern für Angler entwickelt. Dies ist nicht nur ein Slogan. Aufgrund eines eigenen Schadenfalls wurde dieses Versicherungsprodukt in eigenem Interesse entwickelt.
Der Versicherungsumfang wurde daher genau der Risikosituation der Angler angepasst. 
Bruch und Beschädigung, Diebstahl, Einbruchdiebstahl, sowie Abhandenkommen ist eingeschlossen.

*Wo besteht Versicherungsschutz? *
Versicherungsschutz besteht an allen Binnen und Seegewässern Europas, den USA, Kanada und Kenia. Kein Versicherungsschutz besteht in Rumänien. 
Für die Reisepolice besteht sogar weltweiter Versicherungsschutz. Allerdings ist diese nur über Reiseveranstalter in Kombination mit einer Reisebuchung zu bekommen.

*Wann beginnt der Versicherungsschutz?*
Der Versicherungsschutz beginnt mit der Entfernung der Angelausrüstung aus Ihrer Wohnung. Der Schutz endet, sobald Sie Ihre Wohnung wieder erreicht haben. Klar zu stellen ist, dass in Ihrem PKW natürlich auch Versicherungsschutz besteht. Wer aber seine Angelausrüstung an seinem Wohnort nicht aus dem Fahrzeug in die Wohnung oder in den Keller räumt, ist selbst schuld. Hier gewährt der Versicherer keinen Versicherungsschutz. 

*Wie ermittle ich meine Versicherungssumme?*
Viele Angler legen sich im Laufe der Jahre eine umfangreiche Angelausrüstung zu. Hier kommen schnell Anschaffungskosten von mehreren tausend Euro zusammen. Selbstverständlich wird nicht die gesamte Ausrüstung mit ans Wasser genommen. Die Versicherungssumme sollte daher dem Wert aller am Gewässer vorhandenen Ausrüstungsgegenstände entsprechen. 

*Welche Entschädigung zahlt der Versicherer?*
Wie bei fast jeder Versicherung zahlt der Versicherer den Zeitwert. Wir alle kennen dies aus der Vollkaskoversicherung eines Autos. Damit jeder Angler sofort erkennen kann, welche Entschädigung er für die entwendete Rute erhält, haben wir mit dem Versicherer eine feste Staffel ausgehandelt. 

*Welche Belege benötigt der Versicherer bei Eintritt des Versicherungsfalles: *

Anschaffungsrechnungen der Gegenstände (ist ja klar) 
Falls die Anschaffungsrechnung nicht mehr vorhanden sein sollte, genügen uns Fotos sowie Name und Adresse des Händlers, bei dem die Angel erworben wurde. 
Bei Diebstahl ist eine polizeiliche Meldung zwingend notwendig. 

*Was kostet TAKSECURE?*

Prämien finden Sie auf unserer Homepage: www.taksecure.de oder informiert Euch unter 0700/TAKSECURE.

*Ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: *

Wir von TAKSECURE haben in den letzten Wochen hunderte von Gesprächen geführt. Wir wurden immer wieder gefragt, ob wir keine Angst vor Betrügern hätten, die den einzigartigen Versicherungsumfang ausnutzen würden. Wir sagen nein, aber warum?
Wer ist denn tatsächlich der Geschädigte bei Betrug? Die Versicherung? Nein, unsere eigenen Hobbykollegen, die höhere Beiträge dadurch zahlen müssen! Weiterhin möchten wir noch für die Unverbesserlichen anmerken, dass Versicherungsbetrug eben kein Kavaliersdelikt ist und mit Freiheitsstrafen bis zu 3 Jahren geahndet wird. Ganz ausschließen können wir dies natürlich nicht, aber denkt bitte nach, ob sich ein solcher Schwindel wirklich lohnt…..


----------



## Piepsinger (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Hallo,

mein Name ist Jan Pietscher. Ich bin selber Angler und habe an der Entwicklung von TakSecure mitgewirkt. 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich Euch allen die Möglichkeit geben Fragen hierzu zu stellen. Entweder in diesem Thema oder auch per PN.

Also nur zu

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil

Jan


----------



## Raabiat (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Oh man, jetzt wirds aber bunt hier|kopfkrat

Darf man hier seine Meinung äussern? Sowohl kritisch als auch für-redend?


----------



## Jetblack (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*



> Falls die Anschaffungsrechnung nicht mehr vorhanden sein sollte, genügen uns Fotos sowie Name und Adresse des Händlers



Wieso braucht eine Versicherung das Bild meines Händlers ... ? *duck und wech renn....*

Tackle wird mit "ck" geschrieben, und bei "Jahesprämientabelle" im .pdf ist auch noch irgendwo ein Wurm drin .... ich find den bloß nicht ...

Ansonsten mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Idee, ..zumindest für einige von uns.


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

wenn mein angelboot mitversichert ist, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Piepsinger (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

@Raabiat

warum nicht, klar kannst Du Deine Meinung äußern. Egal ob positiv oder negativ wäre jedoch auch eine Begründung interessant.

@Heiko112

Boote sind bis 1000 € mitversichert. Ich nehme mal an, aufgrund des Smilies, dass Dein Boot wesentlich mehr wert ist.  
Dafür gibt es spezielle Bootskaskoversicherungen.

@Jetblack
Mit der Jahresprämientabelle ist scheinbar niemanden aufgefallen tstststs. Das gebe ich weiter Danke. Auf jeden Fall zeigt es, dass Du aufmerksam gelesen hast 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Das smiley war nicht wegen dem wert sondern weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte das das mitversichert ist.

Zu den bootkaskoversicherung die kosten schon alleine ein vielfaches wie die prämie bis zu 10.000 bei euch für angelgerät.


und dann habe ich mein zubehör ja noch nicht versichert.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Hallo,
mich würd mal interessieren ob der Bootsmotor auch mit versichert wäre. 
Und wie siehts aus wenn man sein Tackle (Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör) im Auto liegen läßt da man das Tackle nicht mit ins Haus nehmen kann wenn man für 1 Nacht ein Zimmer hat (geht mir öfters so bei Brandungangelveranstaltungen).


----------



## Piepsinger (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

@Heiko112
Achso, doch ist mitversichert.
Genauer: Höchstentschädigung 1000 €. Die Versicherungsbedingungen werden zur Zeit ergänzt, dass Boote mit einem Einzelwert von nicht höher als 4000 € versichert sind. Die Höchstentschädigung bleibt jedoch bei 1000 €.

@Klaus
Elektrobootsmotoren sind mitversichert.
Tackle im Auto ist mitversichert. Nur am Wohnort, hier ist die Wohnung oder das Haus gemeint, ist es nicht versichert. Wir wollten damit vermeiden, dass die Sachen grundsätzlich im Auto gelassen werden. Dann kann man nämlich davon ausgehen, dass es auch irgendwann geklaut wird.
In Deinem Fall, also auf Veranstaltungen oder auf einer Tour ist dies gar kein Problem.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## bodenseepeter (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Ist denn die TakSecure eine AG oder ein VVaG? Oder arbeitet Ihr mit einem "richtigen" Versicherer im Hintergrund zusammen?


----------



## Piepsinger (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

@bodenseepeter

Wir sind ein Versicherungsmakler und Produktgeber, Risikoträger ist die Volksfürsorge Deutsche Sachversicherung AG

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*



Piepsinger schrieb:


> Elektrobootsmotoren sind mitversichert.


 
Naja, den nehmen wir eh immer mit... es ging mir um den doch relativ schweren 4-Takter.


----------



## Piepsinger (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Tut mir Leid Klaus, Benzinmotoren sind derzeit nicht versichert.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Piepsinger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Hallo Leute,

das neue Jahr hat begonnen und ich hoffe viele Tage am Wasser werden wir haben 

Ich bin noch hier. Ihr könnt gerne weitere Fragen stellen oder mich auf der ein oder anderen Messe besuchen und löchern. Die nächste Messe bei der wir anwesend sind, wird die Jagd und Hund in Dortmund sein. Ihr findet uns dort am Stand von Andrees Angelreisen.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## Piepsinger (11. April 2007)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Hallo,

aufgrund von sehr vielen Anfragen haben wir beschlossen ab sofort auch die unterjährige Zahlungsweise anzubieten.

Außer der jährlichen Zahlungsweise gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:

halbjährliche Zahlungsweise (3% Zuschlag)
vierteljährliche Zahlungsweise (5% Zuschlag)

Online ist dies leider noch nicht möglich. Einfach den Antrag ausdrucken und handschriftlich die gewünschte Zahlungsweise vermerken. Dann per Fax oder Brief zusenden.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Der Gedanke zu so einer Versicherung ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, aber:

Warum wird nur Zeitwert, und nicht Neuwert entschädigt? Angele ja nicht permanent mit allerneuestem Tackle. Das Argument, "nach Ablauf der Garantiezeit keine Gewährleistung" zieht da nicht so dolle, denn dann ist mein Tackle schon 3 Jahre alt und ich bekomme eh nur noch max 70%, dazu auch noch 10% Selbstbeteiligung. Und von späteren Jahren wollen wir ja gar nicht reden.

Es passiert ja öfters, dass Tackle aus Garagen entwendet wird, sehr oft lassen sich da keine Einbruchsspuren finden, einfacher Diebstahl dann also. Wie sieht es denn hier aus? Sie beschreiben ja den einfachen Diebstahl lediglich am Gewässer.

Was das Angeln teuer macht, ist ja nicht unbedingt das Großgerät (Ruten, Rollen), sondern vielmehr das viele, viele Kleingerät, wie Kunstköder. Nun kostet aber nicht jeder KuKö 10 € und mehr. Nur hier gibt es ja null Schutz. 

Das, was wirklich interessant klingt, ist die Versicherung der eigenen Ungeschicktheit. 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Aber vielleicht habe ich ja des Pudels Kern nicht erkennen können, können Sie mir da vielleicht weiter helfen?


----------



## Piepsinger (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Hallo FisherMan66,

gerne beantworte ich Ihre Fragen.
Leider ist es nicht möglich eine Neuwertversicherung anzubieten. Der Versicherungsschutz ist nun mal sehr umfangreich. Ich denke jeder kann sich ausmalen was passieren würde, wenn es keine Eigenbeteiligungen geben würde.

Die Frage ist eben wie setzt man den Zeitwert fest. Damit dies für den Kunden übersichtlicher ist, haben wir uns für eine feste Staffel entschieden. So weiß jeder wie hoch seine Geräte versichert sind. Und diese Staffel ist nicht schlecht gewählt. Eine normale Zeitwertentschädigung bezieht sich auf den Gebrauchtwert. Nehmen wir mal Ihr Beispiel. Ihre Rute ist zwischen 3 und 4 Jahre alt, entspricht also 70% Entschädigung, abzgl. 10% Selbstbeteiligung. Dies bedeutet bei einer Rute Neupreis 300 € * 70% = 210 € abzgl. 10% = 189 € Entschädigungshöhe. Betrachtet man nun den Gebrauchtmarkt ist dies mehr als angemessen.
Die Garantie leistet zwar in den ersten beiden Jahren, aber was ist bei Totalverlust oder fremdes und eigenes Verschulden? Da hilft auch keine Garantie. TakSecure leistet hier zum Neuwert abzüglich 10% Selbstbeteiligung.

Grundsätzlich gehen wir davon aus, dass unsere Kunden Geräte mit unterschiedlichem Alter haben, d.h. neue wie alte und dementsprechend wollen wir auch entschädigen.

Der einfache Diebstahl ist mitversichert! 
Sofern die Geräte unbeaufsichtigt sind, müssen sie jedoch eingeschlossen werden. Zum Beispiel auch in Garagen. Warum gibt es bei Garagen keine Einbruchspuren? Sofern die Garage abgeschlossen war, gibt es auch Spuren, seien sie noch so geringfügig.

Kleinteile unter 10 € würde den Verwaltungsaufwand der Schadenabwicklung sprengen. Daher ist dies nicht möglich und auch nicht kontrollierbar was man alles im Besitz gehabt hat.
Köder, auch Kunstköder sind ausgeschlossen. Da Abhandenkommen mitversichert ist, würde uns jeder Kunstwurf in einen Baum gemeldet werden. 

Die eigene Ungeschicklichkeit ist tatsächlich versichert. 
Wir haben z.B. schon Schadenfälle übernommen, bei dem jemand vom Boot gefallen ist oder auf seine Kopfrute gestürzt ist. Dies darf natürlich nicht regelmäßig passieren.

Falls Sie weitere Fragen haben, gerne.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Hallo Piepsinger,

danke, für die schnelle Antwort. Muß ja zugeben, dass die Idee nicht schlecht ist. Gibt halt ne Menge Leute, die meinen, ne Versicherung ist die "Eier-legende-Wollmilchsau".
Bei meinen Fragen mußte ich mich immer zurückhalten und ein wenig mit dem Slang variieren, damit ich nicht zu sehr ins Versicherungsdeutsch abdrifte.
Ist schon klar, dass man irgendwo ne Grenze ziehen muß, was die Entschädigungen angehen.
Ich persönlich halte die Mitversicherung des eigenen Verschuldens nicht für so gut, denn wenn ich etwas verbocke, dann muß ich auch dafür gerade stehen. 
Was den Einbruch ohne Spuren angeht, so kann ich ein Lied davon singen. Bei mir in die Garage wurde eingebrochen und ein Fahrrad gestohlen, nur Spuren waren keine zu finden, auch nicht durch die Spurensicherung. Gott sei Dank war nichts anderes in der Garage. Rausgekomen ist das ganze nur, weil man am nächsten Tag zwei Profieinbrecher im Nachbarort auf frischer Tat erwischt hat. Bei ihnen konnte die Polizei auch mein Fahrrad sicher stellen. Sie hatten die Schlösser mit neuesten High Tech Methoden geknackt, selbst unter dem Elektrodenmikroskop könne man da nichts fesstellen, war die Aussage der Polizei. Hab ich noch mal Glück gehabt in der Sache.
Für mich selbst benötige ich keine Versicherung gegen einfachen Diebstahl während des Angelns, denn ich fische zu 99,9% vom Boot aus, und da kommt kein böser Unbekannter vorbei und stiehlt mein Tackle.

Ja, aber das mit dem einfachen Diebstahl ist so ein Problem. Zum Glück habe ich eine Hausratversicherung, die das abdeckt, bis 5000 Euro auf dem versicherten Grundstück, Diebstahl aus Kfz bis zu 1500 Euro. Einer meiner Freunde hat die auch und war heil froh darüber. Er hatte an einem schönen Frühjahrstag seine sämtlichen KuKö´s auf der Terasse gereinigt und wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. Unglücklicherweise mußte er dann mal "für kleine Jungs" - dauerte etwas länger und just this moment hat man ihm das Tackle gestohlen. Man konnte zwar Spuren im Garten sichern, aber von Dieb und Beute war nichts mehr aufzufinden. Schadenhöhe: 1960 Euro - wurde anstandslos übernommen der Schaden. 
Da war es mal wieder gut, das die Rechnungen oder auch Fotos von den Sachen vorhanden waren. Wir beide, er und ich betreiben das Fischen halbwegs semiprofessionell und haben daher auch ne halbwegs brauchbare "Buchführung" über unser Angelwesen.
Das schlimmste für ihn war aber, dass es einige Artikel nirgends mehr zu kaufen gab. Jetzt bastelt er nicht mehr auf der Terasse.

Obwohl der Versicherer sehr kulant ist, geht doch nichts über einen guten Rechnungsnachweis - leider stelle ich das auch immer wieder fest, dass viele im Schadenfall recht brüskiert darüber sind, wenn man nach ner Anschaffungsrechnung für einen Artikel fragt, der älter ist als 2 Jahre. Leute gibt es.....tztztz.


----------



## GiantKiller (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: TAKSECURE die Angelversicherung ist gestartet*

Mir geht viel Tackle im Jahr kaputt.

Mehr als mich die Versicherungsprämie kosten würde.

Von daher klingt das sehr reizvoll. Dass es aber im Schadensfall so einfach wie propagiert vonstatten geht mag ich nicht glauben, sonst würde ich sofort unterschreiben.


----------

